# Need to find an ibs nutritionist



## Guest (Nov 25, 2001)

I've recently been diagnosed with IBS, and would like to consult with a nutritional consultant. I have been reading everything I can get my hands on, but I think a need a coach to lead me to a working diet. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I saw a nutritionist who was based at my doctors surgery. As a patient I got a reduced rate of ï¿½18.00 an hour, rather than ï¿½30.I had to complete a 3 day food diary & a huge questionnairre before the first appointment. Received some excellent advice about supplements & foods.If you look in a local phone directory there should be some practitioners listed. Your GP might know of someone. Recommendations from others are usually good. Where are you based?


----------

